# Chadi Arabic: 7ag حق (possession)



## SofiaB

Chadi: 7ag possessive like bitaa3 or taba3. They use 7ag like the  Egypt and Levantine versions and imtaa3 in Tounsi and Libyan. Is it used in other arabic countries?


----------



## WadiH

Yes -- in practically all of Saudi Arabia, except perhaps some dialects on the Gulf coast, where they may use مال like other Gulf countries.


----------



## إسكندراني

so most of arabia would say: الكتاب حاج الصبي?


----------



## Mahaodeh

I would write it: الكتاب حقّ الصبي; the g sound here is not for jiim, it's for qaaf.


----------



## WadiH

The word حقّ/حقّة oftentimes serves as a shibboleth to identify Saudis.


----------



## SofiaB

Thanks mahaodeh and wadi hanifa. I am surprised that chadi use 7ag same as saudi and yes the g is from qaaf. Chadis as far as i Know pronounce jim as jim.They also use 7ana like 7ag. Does that exist in other dialects?


----------



## rayloom

SofiaB said:


> Thanks mahaodeh and wadi hanifa. I am surprised that chadi use 7ag same as saudi and yes the g is from qaaf. Chadis as far as i Know pronounce jim as jim.They also use 7ana like 7ag. Does that exist in other dialects?



Do they use 7ana for "our"?


----------



## WadiH

SofiaB said:


> I am surprised that chadi use 7ag same as saudi and yes the g is from qaaf.



You shouldn't be.  These African dialects are closely related to some Arabian dialects, particularly those of the Hejaz.


----------



## rayloom

Also to add. I believe Yemeni Arabic also uses حق\حقة. Although the ق is pronounced more like MSA (except for the HaDrami dialect, which pronounces it as g).


----------



## Abu Fahm

What is chadi dialect, where do its speakers live?


----------



## kifaru

Abu Fahm said:


> What is chadi dialect, where do its speakers live?


Chad


----------



## SofiaB

Wadi Hanifa said:


> You shouldn't be. These African dialects are closely related to some Arabian dialects, particularly those of the Hejaz.


I am learning that. I thought it would be more like Egypt or other North African.



rayloom said:


> Do they use 7ana for "our"?


Our is 7anana or 7agna. 7anak/7agak(m) 7anaki/7agaki(f) for yours


----------



## إسكندراني

الكتاب حانا؟
i think it might be a حذف of the ق bc it's easier on the tongue..


----------



## Ayazid

Abu Fahm said:


> What is chadi dialect, where do its speakers live?



I believe that it's also called Shuwa Arabic. It must be probably the most neglected and obscure variety of Arabic in the world. I have seen some written examples of it and it seems to be close to the Sudanese and Arabian dialects. However, the pronunciation is so heavily influenced by local African tongues that I don't think that it is intelligible for most Arabic speakers anymore (at least most of the Chadian speakers which I saw in certain reports on al-Jazeera had been over-voiced in Fos7a).

The Chadian dialect is spoken really fast and also its sound is very non-Arabic (it sounds more like some African language). Another interesting thing about this dialect is that ح is pronounced like ه and ع like أ so I am a bit curious what those 3 and 2 in Sofia's examples actually stand for.


----------



## إسكندراني

it is intelligible in the capital anyway, judging by the 'learn chadian arabic' videos on youtube. however note that the chadian govt puts the country in a different cultural region, and that france maintains a military presence there & intervened to protect the pro-francophone govt within the last few years. in addition its a very poor country.
culturally it should be classified as part of the 'sahel' which the arab world is aware of though not in touch with enough


----------



## SofiaB

Abu Fahm said:


> What is chadi dialect, where do its speakers live?


As Kifaru said Chad is a country in Africa it borders Libya, Sudan,CAR, Niger , Nigeria and Cameroun. In Arabic it is  تشاد‎   .


إسكندراني said:


> الكتاب حانا؟
> i think it might be a حذف of the ق bc it's easier on the tongue..


You may be right.


Ayazid said:


> I believe that it's also called Shuwa Arabic. It must be probably the most neglected and obscure variety of Arabic in the world. I have seen some written examples of it and it seems to be close to the Sudanese and Arabian dialects. However, the pronunciation is so heavily influenced by local African tongues that I don't think that it is intelligible for most Arabic speakers anymore (at least most of the Chadian speakers which I saw in certain reports on al-Jazeera had been over-voiced in Fos7a).
> The Chadian dialect is spoken really fast and also its sound is very non-Arabic (it sounds more like some African language). Another interesting thing about this dialect is that ح is pronounced like ه and ع like أ so I am a bit curious what those 3 and 2 in Sofia's examples actually stand for.


The pronunciation varies amoung different tribes. So the 2 and 3 are spoken in most cases but not all. Some speakers pronounce the qaaf as ghain but only in certain words.It is not any more or less difficult to understand than any other dialects. Keep in mind that in addition to first language Arabic speakers there are many second language speakers as Arabic serves as a lingua franca in Chad, perhaps those are the ones who you find hard to understand. I hope that helps.


إسكندراني said:


> it is intelligible in the capital anyway, judging by the 'learn chadian arabic' videos on youtube. however note that the chadian govt puts the country in a different cultural region, and that france maintains a military presence there & intervened to protect the pro-francophone govt within the last few years. in addition its a very poor country.
> culturally it should be classified as part of the 'sahel' which the arab world is aware of though not in touch with enough


See above 1st and 2nd language speakers.


----------



## hiba

rayloom said:


> Also to add. I believe Yemeni Arabic also uses حق\حقة. Although the ق is pronounced more like MSA (except for the HaDrami dialect, which pronounces it as g).



Sana'ani pronounces the qaf as g as well.


----------

